

Show HN: Swapidy re-imagined, thanks to your feedback - theswapdaddy
https://www.swapidy.com/

======
theswapdaddy
Hello HN! This is Adam and Pulkit, the co-founders of Swapidy. We heard what
you said the last time we launched, particularly your worries about our
business model and "Honey" virtual currency. Since then, we have made
significant changes tailored towards the user in mind.

We are 19 and 20 and grew up in an age when new devices get released every
day. We've hated waiting for them till we had enough money to pay for them.
Using eBay and Craigslist to sell our old stuff to upgrade for better things
became a hassle at times with all the fees and driving around. So, we created
a better alternative to getting new things.

We've rebuilt our site to ensure transparency in every transaction. You can
now swap for a wider variety of products, get instantly paid in dollars
instead of virtual currency, and use the service nationwide.

Yes, we will make money, but only to find ways to give you better deals than
you could get anywhere else. If you're like us, and always want the latest
phone, tablet or macbook, give us a chance to let that happen.

Thank you,

Adam and Pulkit

------
timmyd
Hi guys,

Thanks for listening to the feedback last time.

I'm around the SF area and if I use this how long will it take to get my new
device as I don't want to be stuck without a phone?

~~~
theswapdaddy
Hey Timmyd,

Thanks for the question. We try to make the transaction process as fast as
possible. As long as you ship your device the same day you do your swap, you
can get your new device as fast as 2 days later. USPS Priority Mail shipping
is used both ways and is free of charge. The time also varies based on
location.

-Adam

------
Juca
Hey guys, can I use this in Miami?

~~~
theswapdaddy
Yes! Swapidy can be used in all 50 states.

